# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  help me--hệ mã hoán vị ( bằng VB)

## anh321

mình đang học an toàn dữ liệu thầy yêu cầu mình lập trình VB 6.0 mã hóa và gải mã tệp văn bản
bằng hệ mã hoán vị ( MHV) . he he . hiện tại bọn mình mới chỉ mã hóa và giải mã với tệp .TXT thôi nó chạy pro rồi.
bây giờ còn hai vấn đề bọn mình đang nghiên cứu là:
1. phân tích thiết kế hệ thống cho logic.
2. mã hóa văn bản .DOC
có anh em nào có cao kiến xin chỉ giáo cái ,mình học dốt quá .heeeeeeeeee

----------


## love2806

bạn ơi chỉ mình học cách làm bài VB.net nhé ,không biết mình học làm sao cứ bị thi lại ,cách viết code VBnet một dề tài có hướng đối tượng.
VD:đề tài Quản lý bán hàng cafe.

----------

